# There Is No England Now...



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

What happened to once mighty and proud England? Very sad times.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Btc9qMALg]Paris...Lost? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?



They seem to be very anti Military, kind of like how it was here during Vietnam. Its strange I served with the Brits, they have an outstanding Military.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?
> ...



This poor Soldier was horrifically beheaded in Public. England has been lost.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Tony Blair and the Labour Party thought they would stick it to the 'Racist' Right by opening the Borders and allowing millions in. And they did gain politically, but at what cost? They destroyed their Nation in the process.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

The City of Würzburg celebrates 50 years of Turkish mass immigration.

































Due to the population´s resistance, the Mayor reduced this salacity to 5 flags.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Why didn't anyone stop this? if some jihadis tried beheading a US Soldier in North Carolina in public I don't see it ending well for them.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

I heard Londonistan has some fine kababs.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It's their conditioning. They just looked on with mild fascination. Pretty messed up.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



What the fuck? they just looked and watched just like the crowds who watch beheadings in Saudi Arabia smh.


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Look at USMB's rightwingnutters siding with the terrorists in attacking England. Just last month they joined with them in attacking America.

Makes you wonder.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Why didn't anyone stop this? if some jihadis tried beheading a US Soldier in North Carolina in public I don't see it ending well for them.


Because it was just "a betrayal of Islam and of the Muslim communities who give so much to our country." (Brtish PM Cameron about it).


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't anyone stop this? if some jihadis tried beheading a US Soldier in North Carolina in public I don't see it ending well for them.
> ...



Has any Imam in England condemned this attack?


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Look at USMB's rightwingnutters siding with the terrorists in attacking England. Just last month they joined with them in attacking America.
> 
> Makes you wonder.



Another absurd Ravi the Raving Lunatic rant.


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



PM and Muslim leaders unite to condemn attack | The Sun |News|Politics

I'm surprised at you. Are you one of those that condemn entire groups of people because of the actions of some?


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Look at USMB's rightwingnutters siding with the terrorists in attacking England. Just last month they joined with them in attacking America.
> ...


You know what's funny about you? You'll pee on small children in an effort to discredit the USA (see your stupid Sandy Hook thread) and jump in and cheer on the terroristic attacks.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't anyone stop this? if some jihadis tried beheading a US Soldier in North Carolina in public I don't see it ending well for them.
> ...



Cameron is a pussy. Sorry, but it's the truth. What happened to British Men? They're so meek and effeminate. Is it that whole Euro Metro-Sexual thing?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

"the Muslim communities who give so much to our country"






UK: 7 men convicted of sex crimes against girls

London: 2 men decapitate soldier in broad daylight - Israel News, Ynetnews









​


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Why aren't you coming out of your cave to fight terrorists? Talk about your typical metrosexual male....


----------



## G.T. (May 23, 2013)

lol at the sissified reactions of people when life happens. 

"no England."

lolololz. Tell that to England, retard.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Whatever Dummy. You made the absurd assertion that some were siding with Terrorists. Yet you still haven't provided any credible proof. I'll wait a little longer. I'm a fair person.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



 Ravi the Raving Lunatic. You do crack me up. I'll give ya that.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> "the Muslim communities who give so much to our country"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cameron's a pussy. He's no Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

"We Must Accept the High Crimerate of Immigrants"







Germany: Merkel Tells Germans to ?Accept Migrant Violence? ? Winds Of Jihad By SheikYerMami​


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Cameron reminds me too much of Pierce Morgan. Annoying whiny pussies. Do they represent what most British Men are today? God, i hope not.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Cameron reminds me too much of Pierce Morgan. Whiny meek pussies. Do they represent what most British Men are today? God, i hope not.



I can't believe he does, I served with the Brits in Kuwait and they seemed like good men, and tough.


----------



## RoadVirus (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It's a symptom of White Guilt.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Tony Blair and the Socialists are to blame for England's awful fall. Their Open-Border Immigration Policy has proven to be a terrible blunder. But hey, it was all about showing those ''Racist" Rightwingers, and holding onto power for decades. It's too bad they destroyed their Nation in the process.

Another version of 'There is no England now'...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBasdIOVY7c]There Is No England Now (Living On a Thin Line) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RoadVirus (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?



That's their solution to this mess? Stupid limey assholes.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Cameron's a pussy. He's no Margaret Thatcher.


He stands in one line with her. Thatcher destroyed and changed Britain´s economy from industry to financial services and gave the whole country to the bankers and speculators annihilating the worker´s rights and wealth. She was by far the worst politician Britain ever suffered and all the succeeding little tykes just follow the aganda she implemented.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Cameron's a pussy. He's no Margaret Thatcher.
> ...



Well, i'll have to politely disagree with your assessment of her. She was a strong respectable British Leader. I haven't seen one since.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

What should the English do about this besides banning Military uniforms?


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What should the English do about this besides banning Military uniforms?



Convert? Relocate?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > What should the English do about this besides banning Military uniforms?
> ...



Sweet Jesus, poor England.


----------



## MikeK (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> What happened to once mighty and proud England? Very sad times.


I absolutely agree.  And we are next!


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

I guess we should start brushing up on our Arabic?


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

MikeK said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to once mighty and proud England? Very sad times.
> ...



Yes, our Socialists here are following Britain's Socialists' lead. Their Labour Party brought Millions in, and were able to hold onto power for decades. And that's exactly what the Democratic Party is striving for with Amnesty here. Open-Borders = Millions of Votes. They don't care about our Nation. It's only about the power.


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I guess we should start brushing up on our Arabic?



Not us so much, but most of Europe definitely should.


----------



## MaryL (May 23, 2013)

When I saw the blood on the hands of the murders/terrorist, I am reminded of E. Powel&#8217;s &#8220; Rivers of blood&#8221; speech . What  Prime Minister Cameron  did was hedge his condemnation like a coward, and what weak response Muslims made condemning this attack are meaningless.  Why did it happen in the first place? Why don&#8217;t Muslims take steps to prevent this kind of extremism to begin with? I am surprised at the lack of a public backlash, no large attacks, no riots on Muslims, no burning down Mosques.  Too bad Muslim countries don&#8217;t show this same restraint.  They throw a hissy fit over&#8230;a silly cartoon, or a short internet movie, or a book they don&#8217;t like.  Muslims aren&#8217;t giving themselves a very good image or reputation. They need to take a darned good look at themselves.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we should start brushing up on our Arabic?
> ...



Yeah, but we need to start practicing our Spanish. Como Sayama?


----------



## paulitician (May 23, 2013)

MaryL said:


> When I saw the blood on the hands of the murders/terrorist, I am reminded of E. Powels  Rivers of blood speech . What the Prime Minister Cameron  did was hedge his condemnation like a coward, and what weak response Muslims made condemning this attack are meaningless.  Why did it happen in the first place? Why dont Muslims take steps to prevent this kind of extremism to begin with? I am surprised at the lack of a public backlash, no large attacks, no riots, on Muslims, no burning down Mosques.  Too bad Muslim countries dont show this same restraint.  They throw a hissy fit overa silly cartoon, or a short internet movie, or a book they dont like.  Muslims arent giving themselves a very good image or reputation. They need to take a darned good look at themselves.



Well said. Yeah, i don't know what has happened to British Men. Cameron just seems so meek and effeminate. England desperately needs another Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## GHook93 (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Except one Jihadist had a gun, in a city where no one citizens and the vast majority of police can not carry guns!


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


By 1983 overall economic growth was stronger and inflation and mortgage  rates were at their lowest levels since 1970, although *manufacturing
output had dropped by 30 per cent since 1978* and unemployment remained high, peaking at 3.3 million in 1984.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What should the English do about this besides banning Military uniforms?


They can ban uniforms or they can ban the dogs biting uniformed people.
I´d vote for banning the dogs.


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What should the English do about this besides banning Military uniforms?



Invade Yugoslavia?

They should arrest the perps. Which they are doing.


----------



## MikeK (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What should the English do about this besides banning Military uniforms?


That would be an easy question to answer were it not for the fact that the Brits are allied with the U.S. and our aggressive actions in the Middle East continue to counterproductively provoke such retaliatory aggression as the attack on that British soldier.  That brutal killing was not a random act of wanton murder.  The stated motivation for it is being ignored by the mainstream media -- but how long does Government think it can keep the lid on this killing of a British soldier on British soil by individuals who have declared themselves to be enemy combatants?  

How acceptable will it be to the general public when soldiers cannot safely wear their uniforms within the nation they exist to defend?  The fact is England is under attack.  Not by German bombers but by urban guerillas who are willing to kill and to die for a stated military objective.  

Already this killing of a uniformed soldier is being spun as a "terrorist" act.  But the currently accepted definition of _terrorism_ is the politically motivated killing of civilians.  This killing seems more like an act of war to me.  And I think it should be addressed honestly and objectively and dealt with reasonably before it starts happening here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 23, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> "the Muslim communities who give so much to our country"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Cameron minces words while Muslims mince his soldiers.


----------



## Dajjal (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?



On the news it said that idea has been overturned. England is still here and will not be ruled by ragheads. The queen said in a recent christmas message, that the people responsible for terror attacks will not change our way of life.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What should the English do about this besides banning Military uniforms?



Keep the uniforms and give them their guns back.  A soldier should have a firearm on him at all times.  Let Britain return to their senses and realize this merry go round the Islamists have them on is meant to confuse them while they make their next move.  

Do the right thing and classify Islam as a terrorist organization and get it out of Britain.  That is what they need to do. Soldiers armed and on the streets will assist with the transition.  It can be done.  The people must demand it be done.  Same goes for America.  - Jeri


----------



## MaryL (May 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> What happened to once mighty and proud England? Very sad times.
> 
> 
> Muslim Immigrants UK: There Is No England Now! - YouTube


 Islam means to submit...Anyway, Brittan has submitted.  Unrestrained and unquestioned immigration is something modern western countries are burdened with.  Mideast Muslim countries don't seem to have a problem with Christian/Jewish immigrants  pulling this same kind of stunt. Because they won't let them in.  Because they want to keep out the infidels.  How unfair! I bring this up because when US troops were in Saudi Arabia in 1990 during operation desert storm, that is what motivated bin Laden to attack the US on 9/11. Our presence desecrated their  witto bitty holly land. Muslims, they hate and they overreact,  but WE on the other hand...  We are neurotic like Hamlet.  We are so sensitive of other cultures.    Perhaps, our tolerance has its limits.   Black immigrants to a white culture slaughtering a native based on racist intolerant religious motives, thats not helping stop the hate here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 23, 2013)

Wow.  Very well said.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 23, 2013)

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > What should the English do about this besides banning Military uniforms?
> ...



Think about a government that tells its soldiers to take off their uniforms because they fear a confrontation between Islam and their country.  ( should an armed soldier dare to kill a muslim attacker ) Think about how intimidated such a government is to decide THAT would be an answer!  

Why not arm the soldiers and keep their uniforms on!  The nation is under attack from Islam for heavens sakes!   Is anyone thinking about this???


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (May 23, 2013)

Dajjal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?
> ...



Hmmm.

The queen must be more out of touch than previously believed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 23, 2013)

Obviously she is.  Her own son Prince Charles received an invitation as a member to an exclusive Muslim Gentlemans club and in a gift of reciprocation gave the land Oxford University had wanted to hold onto ( for future expansion )  to the Muslims for an "Oxford Islamic Learning Center" on the grounds.  Yes.  He did.


----------



## MaryL (May 23, 2013)

Perhaps, if Hitler had really been astute, instead of the blitz he would have just silently had infiltrated England and then, by just peacefully immigrating, corrupted the whole system, he could have just won without firing a shot?   Perhaps Muslims learned were Hitler didn&#8217;t.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Perhaps, if Hitler had really been astute, instead of the blitz he would have just silently had infiltrated England and then, by just peacefully immigrating, corrupted the whole system, he could have just won without firing a shot?   Perhaps Muslims learned were Hitler didnt.


As Britain fan he never had the intention to take over Great Britain.
Hitler's opinion of the Britian and the British? - Yahoo! Clever


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


If they did it, which I still doubt, it was only for temporary protection until the fucktards were rounded up. Are you this stupid in real life?? WTF is wrong with you people that you would be on here claiming the Brits were terrorized? They have been a shining beacon of FU to aggressors since at least WW2.


----------



## Ravi (May 23, 2013)

Damn, that fuzzy red font has got to go....can't you admin types do bold font without bleeding shadowing?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Cameron minces words while Muslims mince his soldiers.


I still don´t understand why people accept such politicians/governments...


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

Dajjal said:


> On the news it said that idea has been overturned. England is still here and will not be ruled by ragheads. The queen said in a recent christmas message, that the people responsible for terror attacks will not change our way of life.


So she´s right if your way of life is to be massacred with axes on the streets at bright daylight and that teenagers are offered like goods. Well, I don´t think that´s your way of life.

Furthermore, I heard that British cities are scared of installing christmas decoration and that nurses are fired if they wear Christian symbols.

Is that jabbering of your representatives really becalming you?


----------



## hoosier88 (May 23, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



(My bold)

England & Germany destroyed?  What about France & Italy & Spain & Holland & Sweden then?  I don't see them as being destroyed, whatever that means in this context.  The Brits are tough enough - they formed a World empire that still echoes, fought off Spain, fought off Napoleon, fought off the Germans twice, subdued Ireland, staved off Irish independence, & so on.  

Spain fought off almost 800 years of Muslim rule - they don't seem any the worse for wear.  

One soldier is taken by surprise, run over & then hacked to death.  That's not a war, & certainly not a war of national subordination.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

hoosier88 said:


> One soldier is taken by surprise, run over & then hacked to death.  That's not a war, & certainly not a war of national subordination.


And there are no consequences, no measures to protect British people but the advice not to show you´re in the army.


----------



## paulitician (May 24, 2013)

In the end, it all gets back to the Open-Border Policy. Multiculturalism without required assimilation, is very dangerous. And it has become clear, many in Western Europe have not assimilated into European culture. Western Europe will be dealing with this problem for many years to come. But the only real question for me is, will my Nation follow down that same disastrous path. I guess we'll see.


----------



## paulitician (May 24, 2013)

Dajjal said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?
> ...



God Bless the Queen, but i'm afraid she's wrong. The British way of life has already been changed. That happened when Blair and his Labour Party began their Open-Border madness. There is no England now.


----------



## Colin (May 24, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?



The British government hasn't banned wearing of military uniforms when off duty. Some DoD desk jockeys wanted too, but the PM didn't allow it. Pity you knee jerk too soon, eh.


----------



## Colin (May 24, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It won't affect the way we go about our daily life. We don't cower to terrorism or murdering extremist bastards. Like we didn't cower to two decades of IRA Terrorist bombings throughout Britain.


----------



## Ravi (May 24, 2013)

Colin said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## eflatminor (May 24, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Why didn't anyone stop this?



A disarmed populace.



> if some jihadis tried beheading a US Soldier in North Carolina in public I don't see it ending well for them.



Agreed.


----------



## paulitician (May 24, 2013)

Colin said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?
> ...



Their Soldiers have to actually fear their own People. What happened to Great Britain?


----------



## eflatminor (May 24, 2013)

paulitician said:


> What happened to Great Britain?



The central planners didn't actually know what was best for everyone.  

Shocking, I know...


----------



## Colin (May 24, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



What on earth are you dribbling on about, or are you just retarded?



> *Cameron slaps down Ministry of Defence and ends ban on uniforms in public places after Woolwich soldier killing*
> 
> David Cameron yesterday tore up an order banning troops from wearing their uniforms in public that was issued in the wake of the Woolwich attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulitician (May 24, 2013)

Colin said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



I gotta give Cameron some credit on this one. I still think he's a bit of a meek cuckold, but he has stood up on this. So Kudos to him.


----------



## Dajjal (May 24, 2013)

Colin said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I heard two of the London bombs go off myself. I must admit at first I was a little scared when walking around areas that might be targets, but I got used to it. I also witnessed the seige of a flat in a street near baker street. I watched the armed police outside the building from the top of a nearby block of flats. 

It was the same for people during the war with Germany. At first you are scared, but then you figure if its got your name on it there is nothing you can do, and you would have to be unlucky to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. So people went about their business.


----------



## paulitician (May 24, 2013)

Dajjal said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Unfortunately, this is a War England has already lost. Multiculturalism without required Assimilation is a very dangerous gamble. The beginning of the end for England was when Blair and his Labour Party forced their Open-Border Policy on the People of England. I don't think things can change now. It's too late.


----------



## Dajjal (May 24, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



I remember before Blair in the Enoch Powell era when he made a speech that the streets of England would run with blood, but most  coloured people integrated into our society successfully. The only problem we are having now is with Islamic extremists, and I for one have spent the last ten years on the Internet criticizing the Quran in an attempt to show it cannot be the words of God. That was my response to 9/11 because I was incensed by that event, and I am not even American. In my efforts on the Internet I am aware there are quiet a number of people trying to grind down Islam, and condemn it as a false doctrine, and I think that will eventually filter into the immigrant Muslim population.
They will tone down their fanaticism and become absorbed by us.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 24, 2013)

I've had numerous discussions about England with an Iranian born girl who lived in London since she was 3.  Immigrants in England simply don't like England.  They don't like the royal family.  The history irritates them.  They resent the language.  They will never be British.  

The immigrants in England are very much like immigrants in the US?


----------



## MikeK (May 24, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Cameron minces words while Muslims mince his soldiers.
> ...


It is the result of a widespread state of indoctrinated dementia which is equivalent to mass hypnosis and/or impressionable stupidity.  Television is largely responsible for it (see, _The Medium Is The Message,_ by Marshal MacLuhan.  Available from Amazon.)


----------



## hoosier88 (May 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> I've had numerous discussions about England with an Iranian born girl who lived in London since she was 3.  Immigrants in England simply don't like England.  They don't like the royal family.  The history irritates them.  They resent the language.  They will never be British.
> 
> The immigrants in England are *very much like immigrants in the US*?



(My bold)

Which set of immigrants are you referring to here?


----------



## Ravi (May 24, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


I bet you're against drone strikes on terrorist Americans, right? Why don't you do us all a favor and bite the cyanide pill you have hiding up your ass.


----------



## paulitician (May 24, 2013)

Ravi said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Aw, Ravi the Raving Lunatic not feeling so fresh today? What's wrong, yer girl Rachel Maddcow not let you suck on her butt plug? Poor baby.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 25, 2013)

*London Police Took 20 Min to Respond to Muslim Beheading, But Quickly Arrest 85-Year-Old British Woman for Islamophobia*

May 24, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield 







Priorities, priorities. Witnesses claim it took London police 20 minutes to show up and stop the two Muslim killers.  The official police narrative is something like 9 minutes for the unarmed police and 14 minutes for the armed police (those crazy Americans with their guns everywhere, really.)

But when it comes to something truly serious, like protecting Muslims from elderly British women, then the coppers were on the case.

_An 85-year-old woman has this afternoon been arrested after abuse was hurled at Muslims outside Gillingham Mosque. The pensioner was handcuffed and taken away in a van by officers attending the Canterbury Street mosque for Friday prayers. As worshippers gathered outside the venue, a woman at a nearby bus stop shouted: go back to your own country.

The arrested woman, from the Maidstone Road area of Chatham, was taken away by officers at about 1.45pm and is now in police custody. A Kent Police spokesman said: An 85 year old woman from Chatham was arrested on suspicion of a public order offence._

This woman survived WW2 and presumably learned all the wrong lessons about resisting fascism. But if she had been a Muslim beheading a British soldier, she could have just strolled away while the police took 20 minutes to come around.

...

London Police Took 20 Min to Respond to Muslim Beheading, But Quickly Arrest 85-Year-Old British Woman for Islamophobia | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## paulitician (May 25, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *London Police Took 20 Min to Respond to Muslim Beheading, But Quickly Arrest 85-Year-Old British Woman for Islamophobia*
> 
> May 24, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> ...



This, along with becoming an oppressive Nanny/Police State. It is like the song says...There is no England now.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 25, 2013)

Which reminds me, Paultician.  That was a great title for a thread.  It really says it all.  Good job.

 - Jeri


----------



## paulitician (May 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Which reminds me, Paultician.  That was a great title for a thread.  It really says it all.  Good job.
> 
> - Jeri



Hey thanks. Yeah, Blair and the Labour Party used to joke about their Open-Border Policy really pissing those 'Racist' Rightwingers off. They never cared about their nation. They only wanted the power. All that's left now is a weak little Nanny/Police State. That was Blair and the Labour Party's gift to their People. It's so sad.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 25, 2013)

The British people are some wonderful people.   I have met quite a few over the years and you couldn't ask for better friends.  Their soldiers have the reputation of being very fine young men.  It is a terrible shame that their own government has failed them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 25, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *London Police Took 20 Min to Respond to Muslim Beheading, But Quickly Arrest 85-Year-Old British Woman for Islamophobia*
> 
> May 24, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> ...



Great article, AJ.  What do you believe the timeline is for America - for this to begin happening where we openly see the targeting of non muslims like this 85 yr old while turning a blind eye to Islam.  Any ideas?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 25, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?



They are arresting British citizens for making anti-Muslim/racist statements online now too. 

Boy that Primeminister sure knows how to deal with Islamic violence, doesn't he?


----------



## paulitician (May 25, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?
> ...



Yes, the British have become very cannibalistic. They've eaten their own for many years now. They've been destroyed from within. Like i said, just an oppressive & weak little Nanny/Police State at this point.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 25, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, i was horrified when i read the British Government has now ordered their Soldiers to refrain from wearing their uniforms in Public. They have to fear their own People. What has happened to England?
> ...



Yes a friend of mine over there told me that.  They are arresting the non muslims over what they write on the internet.  Now if you see the Muslims out on the streets rioting with big white signs that read.......... Kill the Juice and Death to anyone who insults Islam or To Hell With Freedom?  Those guys don't get arrested for that.


----------



## Dajjal (May 25, 2013)

I am beginning to think you guys are right, the bastard government is molly coddling Muslims and gagging the rest of us. I have just been reading about it on the web and I am pissed off. I cannot sleep and it is only 5am in England but I figure I have work to do carefully crafting a response to the government taking away my freedom of speech. Here is a statutory law that I will have to contend with.

the malicious communications act

Malicious Communications Act 1988


----------



## paulitician (May 26, 2013)

Dajjal said:


> I am beginning to think you guys are right, the bastard government is molly coddling Muslims and gagging the rest of us. I have just been reading about it on the web and I am pissed off. I cannot sleep and it is only 5am in England but I figure I have work to do carefully crafting a response to the government taking away my freedom of speech. Here is a statutory law that I will have to contend with.
> 
> the malicious communications act
> 
> Malicious Communications Act 1988



Nanny/Police State run amok. It's very sad to see what's happened to England. Just a weak irrelevant little island Nation at this point.


----------



## hoosier88 (May 26, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *London Police Took 20 Min to Respond to Muslim Beheading, But Quickly Arrest 85-Year-Old British Woman for Islamophobia*
> 
> May 24, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> ...



(My bold)

In the OP, it sounds like the police were already on scene @ the mosque, "attending services" - either believers themselves, or simply patrolling outside just in case.  That's good police work, to anticipate possible trouble, & preposition forces to deal with it.  If the police could have reasonably anticipated the attack on the soldier, I'm sure they would have either been there already or gotten there sooner, with an armed response.

The point to arresting the elderly woman is that her protests might incite violence.


----------



## hoosier88 (May 26, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to think you guys are right, the bastard government is molly coddling Muslims and gagging the rest of us. I have just been reading about it on the web and I am pissed off. I cannot sleep and it is only 5am in England but I figure I have work to do carefully crafting a response to the government taking away my freedom of speech. Here is a statutory law that I will have to contend with.
> ...



(My bold)

UK is not a nanny nor police state.  In a nanny state, presumably the police would never have shown up @ all @ the site of the attack on the soldier.  Instead, Social Services would have shown up with some nice tea & crumpets, or maybe coffee & *khat*, if they knew the guests were Islamic.  In a police state, the soldier presumably would have been in full uniform & armed, & probably with some of his military mates similarly kitted out, & thus not needed any protection.  

I don't understand the point of bashing the Brits.  They went into Afghanistan with us, & I believe had units in Iraq too.  They participated in Libya, & of course the UK has a lot of experience in the ME, & in putting down insurgencies - Malaysia, N. Ireland, India, S. Africa, China & on & on.


----------



## Vikrant (May 27, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Cameron's a pussy. He's no Margaret Thatcher.
> ...



... and she attempted to prevent the unification of Germany.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 28, 2013)

hoosier88 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *London Police Took 20 Min to Respond to Muslim Beheading, But Quickly Arrest 85-Year-Old British Woman for Islamophobia*
> ...



...


----------

